# How are you managing with 20 fps with the R5 and electronic shutter?



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2020)

I read that continuous shooting with the electronic shutter is fixed at 20 fps. Are people finding this problematic because they are taking too many shots?


----------



## digigal (Sep 11, 2020)

Yeah--I just don't use it!! No way I can look at that many pictures in a sequence. Maybe I would use it for something so rare I might never see it again and I wanted to make certain to capture it. BTW, when I met with a tech rep from Canon I requested in the next firmware update that they offer 5, 10, 15 FPS options in electronic shutter because 20 is just too many in most situations.
Catherine


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2020)

digigal said:


> Yeah--I just don't use it!! No way I can look at that many pictures in a sequence. Maybe I would use it for something so rare I might never see it again and I wanted to make certain to capture it. BTW, when I met with a tech rep from Canon I requested in the next firmware update that they offer 5, 10, 15 FPS options in electronic shutter because 20 is just too many in most situations.
> Catherine


I find it difficult to cope with even 10 fps for general purposes. I tend to take a series of very short bursts of a bird or insect to get the best pose, which was no problem with my old slow 5DSR, but you can get a 100 shots of each to trawl through when the camera takes over. It takes iron will to trash without looking at each one.


----------



## digigal (Sep 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> . . . It takes iron will to trash without looking at each one.


Especially for a compulsive person like me!!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2020)

digigal said:


> Especially for a compulsive person like me!!


I can spend hours comparing 5 or so virtually identical images looking for minute advantages. Embarras de richesse, as our French members might say.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 12, 2020)

My preferred way of managing many pictures, is to rate my pictures in camera, using the rate button. If I manage to do it reviewing images continuously as I take them, I can load them to my computer and immediately sort out the keepers. It saves me a ton of time in front of the computer. 

Not every shooting scenario allows you to review images continuously, but even in those scenarios I often prefer scrolling and rating images on my camera in stead of the computer.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 12, 2020)

Larsskv said:


> My preferred way of managing many pictures, is to rate my pictures in camera, using the rate button. If I manage to do it reviewing images continuously as I take them, I can load them to my computer and immediately sort out the keepers. It saves me a ton of time in front of the computer.
> 
> Not every shooting scenario allows you to review images continuously, but even in those scenarios I often prefer scrolling and rating images on my camera in stead of the computer.



On my RP I'm using the EVF to review, it's fast and I can zoom in on the focuspoint with one button. I delete obviously misfocused pictures immediately and sort the rest out on my computer. Using the rate button sounds like a nice improvement for that.


----------



## tron (Sep 12, 2020)

Larsskv said:


> My preferred way of managing many pictures, is to rate my pictures in camera, using the rate button. If I manage to do it reviewing images continuously as I take them, I can load them to my computer and immediately sort out the keepers. It saves me a ton of time in front of the computer.
> 
> Not every shooting scenario allows you to review images continuously, but even in those scenarios I often prefer scrolling and rating images on my camera in stead of the computer.


I take a step further and spend a few hours deleting photos in camera - against all common practices mentioning the opposite - because it is much faster than brouse a couple of thousand photographs later. Of course I delete the obvious failures and scrutinize the rest in computer.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> On my RP I'm using the EVF to review, it's fast and I can zoom in on the focuspoint with one button. I delete obviously misfocused pictures immediately and sort the rest out on my computer. Using the rate button sounds like a nice improvement for that.


Does that burn through batteries?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Does that burn through batteries?


Yes, but less than during shooting when using IS lenses. I can’t do a side by side comparison, but I feel that the RF100-500 drains the batteries quicker than the 100-400II.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Yes, but less than during shooting when using IS lenses. I can’t do a side by side comparison, but I feel that the RF100-500 drains the batteries quicker than the 100-400II.


Oh dear - I'm the one who gets only a couple of hundred shots with a 100-400mm II on a 5DIV and 5DSR. How many shots are you getting when the 100-500mm is attached? And, also please let me know if that includes those in multiple bursts.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Oh dear - I'm the one who gets only a couple of hundred shots with a 100-400mm II on a 5DIV and 5DSR. How many shots are you getting when the 100-500mm is attached? And, also please let me know if that includes those in multiple bursts.


I haven’t taken it out properly yet, but 45 minutes of trying to focus on everything in my garden dropped the battery indicator by one bar. I don’t think the number of shots matters on my RP, the time that the EVF and IS are engaged doesn’t vary much per battery.
I’d say 4-6 hours when walking around and taking pictures and with the puny LP-E17 I think I’d get slightly over 2 hours with keeping the EVF and IS engaged all the time.
I always take 4 batteries with me, I haven’t run out of juice yet, but that was before I had the RF100-500.


----------



## john1970 (Sep 13, 2020)

I have used the RF100-500 mm lens with a R5 extensively over the past week or so since I received the lens in early September. I find that after 1.5-2 hours of extensive shooting at 12 fps with over 1000 frames that I am at ~75-80% battery remaining. I use the vertical grip with two of the high capacity batteries (LP-E6NH). Unless I know that I am going to be shooting for more than 3-4 hours I don't take a second set of batteries. With wildlife photography I find the best time to photograph is early am so for me it is usually 6-8 am in the morning with one set of fully charged batteries. 

Lastly, I also have the camera set to ECO mode to preserve battery life. I have trained myself to depress the shutter button as a bring the camera up to my face so by the time the camera is up to my face it is woken up from ECO mode and ready to take pictures.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2020)

digigal said:


> Yeah--I just don't use it!! No way I can look at that many pictures in a sequence. Maybe I would use it for something so rare I might never see it again and I wanted to make certain to capture it. BTW, when I met with a tech rep from Canon I requested in the next firmware update that they offer 5, 10, 15 FPS options in electronic shutter because 20 is just too many in most situations.
> Catherine


Thanks for reporting this feature request to Canon! I did too. Hopefully with enough feedback they will do something about this. I'm glad 20 FPS is possible, but I would be even more impressed if there were slower options!


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 14, 2020)

john1970 said:


> I have trained myself to depress the shutter button as a bring the camera up to my face so by the time the camera is up to my face it is woken up from ECO mode and ready to take pictures.



same technique I use on my R.


----------



## monkeywizard (Oct 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I read that continuous shooting with the electronic shutter is fixed at 20 fps. Are people finding this problematic because they are taking too many shots?



I believe that the "20 fps" varies based on shooting conditions, just like the mechanical shutter. wanted to test it out, so I took pictures of the timer on my phone, so I could see when I started, and when I finished. I could then count the number of shots, and how long (then do the math). It was lower than 20 on the Electronic shutter, and lower than 12 on the mechanical. I don't have the pictures I took anymore. But I can re-create the test sometime.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> I believe that the "20 fps" varies based on shooting conditions, just like the mechanical shutter. wanted to test it out, so I took pictures of the timer on my phone, so I could see when I started, and when I finished. I could then count the number of shots, and how long (then do the math). It was lower than 20 on the Electronic shutter, and lower than 12 on the mechanical. I don't have the pictures I took anymore. But I can re-create the test sometime.


It says in the manual that the fps will depend on the state of the battery charge, the shutter speed etc so those figures are upper limits. The problem for us is that we can't set the electronic speed ourselves. 20, 19, 18, 17 etc are too many frames per second for many uses and so being able to set 10 or 5 as upper would be helpful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It says in the manual that the fps will depend on the state of the battery charge, the shutter speed etc so those figures are upper limits. The problem for us is that we can't set the electronic speed ourselves. 20, 19, 18, 17 etc are too many frames per second for many uses and so being able to set 10 or 5 as upper would be helpful.


Yes. I am using the mechanical shutter. It varies in speed depending on shooting mode. I can be slowed down. 15 or 20 shots happen very quickly and its a pain to sort thru them if you get hundreds.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 25, 2020)

I just noticed today that the R6 also does this. I imagine this will be changed at some point with a firmware update. I've been using first curtain shutter mostly.


----------

